# Lack of Respect Suns Get



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I am getting sick of the lack of respect the suns are getting. All the announcers and everybody is acting like we lucked into the best record in the NBA and the number 1 seed. All during the game, they kept talking about how bad the Dallas was playing, saying they didf this and that poorly, and granted the mavericks look tired and werent playing well, but you know, the suns still played very well last night. They walked in not taking anything granted, took advantage of the tired Mavericks and beat them up badly. Suns are the number 1 seed for a reason, and I don't see how we can be treated like underdogs when we play the 4th seed.....


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> I am getting sick of the lack of respect the suns are getting. All the announcers and everybody is acting like we lucked into the best record in the NBA and the number 1 seed. All during the game, they kept talking about how bad the Dallas was playing, saying they didf this and that poorly, and granted the mavericks look tired and werent playing well, but you know, the suns still played very well last night. They walked in not taking anything granted, took advantage of the tired Mavericks and beat them up badly. Suns are the number 1 seed for a reason, and I don't see how we can be treated like underdogs when we play the 4th seed.....



Suns will get respect when they earn it. Playoff wins earn respect. 5-0 so far and they are starting to get a little.
There are a lot of people that will never respect the Suns until they have won it all.

I am having a good time watching people slowly change thier tune on the Suns.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> I am getting sick of the lack of respect the suns are getting. All the announcers and everybody is acting like we lucked into the best record in the NBA and the number 1 seed. All during the game, they kept talking about how bad the Dallas was playing, saying they didf this and that poorly, and granted the mavericks look tired and werent playing well, but you know, the suns still played very well last night. They walked in not taking anything granted, took advantage of the tired Mavericks and beat them up badly. Suns are the number 1 seed for a reason, and I don't see how we can be treated like underdogs when we play the 4th seed.....


Actually, the truth is that I like it better when we're off the national radar. Maybe because it's just my personality, but I find the only thing more satisfying than winning is winning when you're not expected to.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> I am getting sick of the lack of respect the suns are getting. All the announcers and everybody is acting like we lucked into the best record in the NBA and the number 1 seed. All during the game, they kept talking about how bad the Dallas was playing, saying they didf this and that poorly, and granted the mavericks look tired and werent playing well, but you know, the suns still played very well last night. They walked in not taking anything granted, took advantage of the tired Mavericks and beat them up badly. Suns are the number 1 seed for a reason, and I don't see how we can be treated like underdogs when we play the 4th seed.....


OK first of all your a Suns fan and I don't see you in here enough :biggrin: Second, It could be just your opinion the Suns don't get respect. I see a lot of people giving us the respect, they just don't think we are championship quality and saying Nash in the playoffs=bad and our style won't make it. Thats all.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

well, i see a lot of suns disrespect too. The majority of people i talk to think dallas will take this in 6, with the suns "sneaking wins." Their tune has changed a little since last night. Those same people think we will be crushed by the spurs and heat (assuming the heat continue on to the finals). so the disrespect is still rampant. we just have to shut it off!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Most people are so stuck on the concept that defense wins championships that they just don't believe in the Suns. Which is fair enough as recent history as proven this to be true. But the more games we win the more repect I slowly see the Suns getting. I honestly don't think people understood how amazing this Suns offense is until they saw it in the playoffs. And the fact is, they're only 1 game through the 2nd round. So lets see *if* the Suns can get to the WCF, and then hopefully they will get the respect.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> I am getting sick of the lack of respect the suns are getting. All the announcers and everybody is acting like we lucked into the best record in the NBA and the number 1 seed. All during the game, they kept talking about how bad the Dallas was playing, saying they didf this and that poorly, and granted the mavericks look tired and werent playing well, but you know, the suns still played very well last night. They walked in not taking anything granted, took advantage of the tired Mavericks and beat them up badly. Suns are the number 1 seed for a reason, and I don't see how we can be treated like underdogs when we play the 4th seed.....


The Suns don't get respect? Since when have the announcers said that you all lucked into the 2nd round? All the writers voted Steve Nash as MVP and Mike D'Antoni as COTY. No one said that you lucked into the number one seed. The Suns played very well against the Mavs, they just looked tired and a step slow on everything, both offense and defense, that still doesn't make an excuse for a 25 pt loss. The Suns aren't the underdogs, most people will pick them over the Mavs, but the way that the West is, the Suns, Spurs or Mavs are all a wash as it is. Any 3 of those teams could make an upset over each other. From what I see, the Suns get plenty of respect.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Let's beat Mavs first and get SOME respect and then beat Spurs to get SOME respect and then beat the best Eastern team to get even MORE respect.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> The Suns don't get respect? Since when have the announcers said that you all lucked into the 2nd round? All the writers voted Steve Nash as MVP and Mike D'Antoni as COTY. No one said that you lucked into the number one seed. The Suns played very well against the Mavs, they just looked tired and a step slow on everything, both offense and defense, that still doesn't make an excuse for a 25 pt loss. The Suns aren't the underdogs, most people will pick them over the Mavs, but the way that the West is, the Suns, Spurs or Mavs are all a wash as it is. Any 3 of those teams could make an upset over each other. From what I see, the Suns get plenty of respect.



Did you listen to the TNT halftime? They annoncers were talking like we were the underdogs, talking only about how bad dallas was playing, and not saying one good thing about the suns. Usually, that happens when the team that is supposed to win is losing pick.


----------

